# Motorcycle Travel Adventure



## Rodzan (Feb 24, 2018)

Who are also into motorcycle travel & adventure here? Hope to meet some during my travel someday. Here are picture of my travel. Do share pictures here. Cheers.









During my solo ride to Laos from Singapore









During my ride to Northern Vietnam, with China at the background


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Rosdan, nice pics (bike too). I ride solo quite a bit, both in South America where I spend Winter and also in North America. Here's couple in the Canada's North West Territories and the Yukon.

Rubber side down!

Fraser


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's Mt. Robson, in British Columbia, Canada. And a short ride from my home a typical scene from SouthWestern BC.

You ever want to tour Canada / SouthWest USA or perhaps Colombia to Peru or as far as Chile, drop me a PM. The Andies are an amazing ride, particularly where they are paved...


----------



## Rodzan (Feb 24, 2018)

Thats great Fraser..nice pictures you have there. Do share more pictures of your adventures. Never been to North or South America before but it seems exciting. Will share more of my motorcycle travels later for sure.


----------



## gogeo (Dec 17, 2015)

i love this pics...need to find some from my trips through utah and colorado.


----------



## kennylorenzo (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## KildareMan (May 9, 2014)

We have a photorally here in Ireland every year. Couple of points of this year. C19 messed things up a good bit.









Bellevue Church - Wexford









Skeehan's Bridge - Waterford

& my trusty Tiger at the Wicklow Gap


----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

Great roads here...


----------



## slappyboy (Aug 29, 2020)

For my 50th birthday I asked my wife for the best present of all - the gift of time. 2 weeks for a solo motorcycle tour. I went from Dallas to Astoria, OR and back, great riding and memories. Silverton, CO from US-550.


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

Slovenia's highest road. Goes up and up to 2000m


----------



## gogoboy0511 (Oct 30, 2013)

cool


----------



## Wilson.Xsr (Sep 29, 2020)

nice bikes


----------



## kennylorenzo (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Bluebirdwatch1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Anybody ever ride around ATLANTA GA area?


----------



## Atone (Apr 20, 2015)

beach cruise in Manhattan Beach, CA


----------



## combat_vet (Nov 12, 2016)

I’ma Harley guy and live in South Dakota, so Sturgis is an annual event; plus at the riding in the Black Hills.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Such an underappreciated thread, the pictures alone are to die for!


----------



## sonik_fury (Aug 28, 2020)

Nice to see I'm not the only petrolhead on here.


----------



## Atone (Apr 20, 2015)

Bluebirdwatch1 said:


> Anybody ever ride around ATLANTA GA area?


I used to live there and take some killer rides up through western NC and blue ridge mountains. Miss those rides man. Lots of good memories alone on a bike there.


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Atone said:


> I used to live there and take some killer rides up through western NC and blue ridge mountains. Miss those rides man. Lots of good memories alone on a bike there.


I just recently got into bike riding so have yet to make it up there but I bet Blue Ridge is nice!

Safe rides brother


----------



## Atone (Apr 20, 2015)

Bluebirdwatch1 said:


> I just recently got into bike riding so have yet to make it up there but I bet Blue Ridge is nice!
> 
> Safe rides brother


It's stunning up there. You have to check it out.


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Atone said:


> It's stunning up there. You have to check it out.


Sounds good, I will make it my next journey! Pretty sure there is a super popular motorcycle road up there, extremely tight and curvy roads lol


----------



## Atone (Apr 20, 2015)

Bluebirdwatch1 said:


> Sounds good, I will make it my next journey! Pretty sure there is a super popular motorcycle road up there, extremely tight and curvy roads lol


There are many. Hell you can even go up towards Dahlonega and find some killer mtn roads


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Atone said:


> There are many. Hell you can even go up towards Dahlonega and find some killer mtn roads


If you are ever in ATL lets ride, I have an extra bike


----------



## Atone (Apr 20, 2015)

Bluebirdwatch1 said:


> If you are ever in ATL lets ride, I have an extra bike


absolutely


----------

